# Need help with Malawi African Cichlid ID



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I bought this guy out of the LFS "female cichlid" mixed tank. Needless to say I am 99% sure this guy is not female. I'm guessing he is a hybrid, but that doesn't bother me. I figured we could get close to what species he may be. He is about 2.5 inches long with a lot of blue color. He also has at least 10 big bright yellow egg-spots on his anal fin and a yellow line running along the top of his dorsal fin. 
There are a few black spots on each side.

Please give it a few seconds to load the images.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

It kind of looks like a Copadichromis azureus http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1008, but the egg spots don't match, and there are a few other differences. Probably crossed with a peacock species of some sort...


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

*I think you got me on the right track. I think I he is a copadichromis chrysonotus.

Tell me what you think.*

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1011




























.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

It is pretty close. Maybe it's the angle of your photos, but yours doesn't appear to have the elongated lower jaw usually seen in C. chrysonotus, and the barring on yours is a little strong comparatively. Both azureus and chrysonotus have 3 spots on each side, too, where I only see 2 on your fish. I think it's a good possibility that yours has a good amount of one or the other in it, but I'm not sold on it's purity. It would be a great find if it does turn out to be pure, though, and who knows - if you grow it out, it may end up looking just like an azureus or chrysonotus even if it's hybrid. As long as you're keeping it in a display tank and not breeding it, I think it'll be a nice looking fish when it gets bigger.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I paid $5.99 for him out of that misc tank so I think for the money I will have a Great looking fish when he matures.

Thanks for the help. 

.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The real Chrysonatus is not really that blue, males turn black fading to light blue blue to whiteish. Males do not color up very easily, and are rather shy. Hard to believe that you would find one in a misc. tank.

Azureus males get royal blue rather easily... there is a reason why this has always been a popular Utaka/Hap.

your fish may be Azureus, or a hybrid of one. The name "Chrysonatus" has been used as a common name for Azureus in the past, as well as some other fish.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Bowfront said:


> I paid $5.99 for him out of that misc tank so I think for the money I will have a Great looking fish when he matures.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> .


Nice 'catch' !!


----------

